# Ertl 1913 Ford Model T & Farmall 350 Tractor



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Fred Ertl Jr. Commemorative Issue
A deluxe presentation box (approximately 14"x9") from Ertl

This set contains three of Ertl's popular models:
1913 Ford Model T Truck/Bank
1931 Hawkeye Flatbed Truck
Farmall 350 Tractor

This is a very nice set and would make a great gift.
The vehicles have never been removed from the box.
$35.00 (includes shipping)
Please PM me with any questions.
PayPal accepted

Thank you for looking.


----------

